

Jeff Jarvis on How Facebook Could Solve Its Privacy Problem - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/mediaandtech/2010/05/13/how-facebook-could-solve-its-privacy-problem/

======
iamdave
"Apple elegant"?

Why does Facebook need to be like another company to see success?

